# Parcel from home country to NZ before arriving



## bunty8767 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am moving to NZ towards the end of May 2012 on a skilled migrant resident visa and wanted to ship some our my belongings like books, clothes, shoes and kitchen utensils before I arrive to a friend in NZ in a few boxes.

I would appreciate if someone could tell me if these would be liable to customs duty, if so, how to go about it?

Thank you in advance


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

bunty8767 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am moving to NZ towards the end of May 2012 on a skilled migrant resident visa and wanted to ship some our my belongings like books, clothes, shoes and kitchen utensils before I arrive to a friend in NZ in a few boxes.
> 
> ...


No - they aren't liable - as long as you have your residents visa in your passport before the goods arrive in the country. And as long as they're 'used'. So make sure nothing is in boxes


----------



## bunty8767 (Apr 5, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> No - they aren't liable - as long as you have your residents visa in your passport before the goods arrive in the country. And as long as they're 'used'. So make sure nothing is in boxes


Thanks, but on the customs website it says

customs.govt.nz/inprivate/sendingitemstonz/householditems/Pages/default.aspx

"If the goods are cleared prior to your arrival by somebody else, duty may be payable."

I've mailed to ask what's the condition on this, lets see what they say.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

bunty8767 said:


> Thanks, but on the customs website it says
> 
> customs.govt.nz/inprivate/sendingitemstonz/householditems/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> ...


..and the important bit is 'cleared prior to your arrival _by someone else_'. If you wait til you can clear them you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## bunty8767 (Apr 5, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> ..and the important bit is 'cleared prior to your arrival _by someone else_'. If you wait til you can clear them you shouldn't have a problem.


that's right and that would probably be the case for me as I am shipping them to my friend. I have also asked them how long can the goods stay unclaimed before they dispose them, if they keep the goods for a couple of weeks, then it should not be a problem.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

bunty8767 said:


> that's right and that would probably be the case for me as I am shipping them to my friend. I have also asked them how long can the goods stay unclaimed before they dispose them, if they keep the goods for a couple of weeks, then it should not be a problem.


We have a couple of people staying with us at the moment who were in your situation (they arrived yesterday so we were at Auckland airport at 5:30 am!). The shipping company sent the documentation to us.

The ship arrived a month ago, but they arrived so much later due to complications with their visa. When I spoke to the shipping company (NZ Van Lines) they told me that they'll keep the container for a month free of charge. That's also the length of time that Customs will wait before they start getting crusty. So hubby and the friends spent yesterday sorting it all out.

Summary - if you're arriving within a month of the ship you should be OK.


----------

